# Been lurking - finally saying hello.



## IFM (Mar 12, 2006)

Greetings all and hello from Connecticut. 

A brief synopsis:
I have been composing/recording since 1986 and have been on two indie labels. I have charted (radio) one of my more recent releases (Ring Of Dragons).

Now I have gone completely virtual and still release CDs on an indie label and do some side composing/scoring as part of a small composing team out of London.

I am glad to be here and look forward to "virtually" meeting you all.

Peace,
Chris


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Chris - welcome to our little dysfunctional family of composers, sound designers and musicians! I've seen you around the forums so I thought it was only a matter of time. Enjoy the forum and again, welcome to VI!


----------



## Chrislight (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Chris & welcome to VI! Some of us are actually functional too. :razz:  Have fun on the forum!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome Chris,

Dragons in Connecticut?

I thought there were only Huskies this time of year.


----------

